# Top 5 SEC D lines



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 31, 2015)

Vols at 3. No mention of UGA!


http://www.secsports.com/video/13349977/breaking-sec-top-d-lines


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Top 10 overall teams in CFB. No mention of UT! 
http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> top 10 overall teams in cfb. No mention of ut!
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings



ohhh snap!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Top 10 overall teams in CFB. No mention of UT!
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Top 10 overall teams in CFB. No mention of UT!
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Top 10 overall teams in CFB. No mention of JustUT!
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings



Lol preseason standings are worthless. All that matters is where you finish. That #9 team lost to an unranked UF and SC. Man I can't wait for this season to start.

That ND ranking suit you too?


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 1, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Lol preseason standings are worthless. All that matters is where you finish. That #9 team lost to an unranked UF and SC.



Ah yes. I forgot that only the preseason rankings of DLs matter.  

Ready for the season as well. Dawgs practice starts Monday!


----------



## Horns (Aug 1, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Lol preseason standings are worthless. All that matters is where you finish. That #9 team lost to an unranked UF and SC. Man I can't wait for this season to start.
> 
> That ND ranking suit you too?



Didn't that #9 team beat yours again last year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Ah yes. I forgot that only the preseason rankings of DLs matter.
> 
> Ready for the season as well. Dawgs practice starts Monday!



Come one now.... It's the ONLY thing those sorry little Vols can hold on to...

Just to have UT mentioned outside of Espn's "Worst plays of the week" has got them all fired up...


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Thought this thread was about DL's. You thugs just can't stay on topic can you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Thought this thread was about DL's. You thugs just can't stay on topic can you



It was until the fact that early predictions were shot out of the water...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Awww do we now have whining vol thugs????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Awww do we now have whining vol thugs????



We've had them for years!! 

What's funny is they give the Dawgs crap for not achieving anything but yet they have a hard time just making a bowl game...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've had them for years!!
> 
> What's funny is they give the Dawgs crap for not achieving anything but yet they have a hard time just making a bowl game...



I'd be willing to bet that if they make it to the Belk bowl this year Butchy will get a contract extension....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'd be willing to bet that if they make it to the Belk bowl this year Butchy will get a contract extension....






I think you just gave 6 a new avatar!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you just gave 6 a new avatar!



yes he did.  the vols are gonna get killed at Bryant Denny Tuscaloosa this year. The game could be closer if we played at Bryant Denny Knoxville this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 1, 2015)

It's getting close boys!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's getting close boys!



Is the large amount of vols renting computers a dead giveaway?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Is the large amount of vols renting computers a dead giveaway?



yep. that and them hiring personal readers and typists to post for them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Is the large amount of vols renting computers a dead giveaway?





Matthew6 said:


> yep. that and them hiring personal readers and typists to post for them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Is the large amount of vols renting computers a dead giveaway?



Those Vols you speak of can't afford to rent one... Although most of them get enough government assistance......

To lease a trailer...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those Vols you speak of can't afford to rent one... Although most of them get enough government assistance......
> 
> To lease a trailer...


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 3, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> I'm your huckleberry.



Huckleberry?? No, we call you Vols bottom dwellers! And thats being nice...


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Huckleberry?? No, we call you Vols bottom dwellers! And thats being nice...



If wishes were horses Vols fans could quit riding their dog mascot to the game.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't wait til those dawgs come to Neyland this year. Get used to hearing Rocky Top, cause it will be played often. UGA has squeaked by the last couple of years, but UT is on the rise. And no one sees us coming.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 3, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Can't wait til those dawgs come to Neyland this year. Get used to hearing Rocky Top, cause it will be played often. UGA has squeaked by the last couple of years, but UT is on the rise. And no one sees us coming.



Why? Is that the only song the UT band knows?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Why? Is that the only song the UT band knows?



The official fight song is "down the field" actually.
They tend to play rocky top after scores..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They tend to play rocky top after scores..



Well in that case I guess vols fans don't hear much rocky top.


----------



## Resica (Aug 3, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Lol preseason standings are worthless. All that matters is where you finish. That #9 team lost to an unranked UF and SC. Man I can't wait for this season to start.
> 
> That ND ranking suit you too?



So your D-line point is moot. You do agree don't you? You folks will argue about anything.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2015)

Resica said:


> So your D-line point is moot. You do agree don't you? You folks will argue about anything.



might as well be yankees.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2015)

Resica said:


> You folks will argue about anything.



Nope. They argue about everything. That's just how thugs roll.


----------



## Resica (Aug 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> might as well be yankees.



Gonna get down in the low 50's at camp this week. Snow can't be far behind.


----------



## Resica (Aug 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. They argue about everything. That's just how thugs roll.



Dang thugs. Go Penn State!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2015)

Resica said:


> Gonna get down in the low 50's at camp this week. Snow can't be far behind.



It's gonna be up in the high 90's at camp this week. You couldn't mortgage an ice cube if your life depended on it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2015)

Resica said:


> Gonna get down in the low 50's at camp this week. Snow can't be far behind.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 3, 2015)

50s?!?! Get outta here with that nonsense lol


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Can't wait til those dawgs come to Neyland this year. Get used to hearing Rocky Top, cause it will be played often. UGA has squeaked by the last couple of years, but UT is on the rise. And no one sees us coming.



If know one sees yall coming, they haven't been on here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> but UT is on the rise.



Yeah, been hearing that for 10 years...


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If know one sees yall coming, they haven't been on here.





Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, been hearing that for 10 years...


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 4, 2015)

@Browning, the thing about being on bottom is there is only one direction to go. As for 10 years, we finally got the coaching issues worked out. Don't hate on poor people, we can teach you something. No, the Vols aren't ready for Tuscaloosa, but I feel fairly confident that UGA and UF are going down this year. Add that to the Gamecocks and Vandy whom we already own and it's called improvement. We can all talk smack for a few more weeks, but it's about to get real with kickoff drawing near. Butch Jones is changing things for the better, and your hate is merely you compensating for something. Oh and KyDawg, it's _no one_, not Know one. Even UT teaches English.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 5, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> @Browning, the thing about being on bottom is there is only one direction to go. As for 10 years, we finally got the coaching issues worked out. Don't hate on poor people, we can teach you something. No, the Vols aren't ready for Tuscaloosa, but *I feel fairly confident that UGA and UF are going down this year*. Add that to the Gamecocks and Vandy whom we already own and it's called improvement. We can all talk smack for a few more weeks, but it's about to get real with kickoff drawing near. Butch Jones is changing things for the better, and your hate is merely you compensating for something. Oh and KyDawg, it's _no one_, not Know one. Even UT teaches English.


Don't disappear when your predictions don't pan out.So many come on here and talk smack but when things don't happen the way they want them to they fad away never to be heard from until next year bout this time......Don't be that guy!!!
And if your coach don't get his blood pressure under control he wont be coaching much longer anyways.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2015)

Resica said:


> Dang thugs. Go Penn State!!



there is one in every crowd.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 5, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> @Browning, the thing about being on bottom is there is only one direction to go. As for 10 years, we finally got the coaching issues worked out. Don't hate on poor people, we can teach you something. No, the Vols aren't ready for Tuscaloosa, but I feel fairly confident that UGA and UF are going down this year. Add that to the Gamecocks and Vandy whom we already own and it's called improvement. We can all talk smack for a few more weeks, but it's about to get real with kickoff drawing near. Butch Jones is changing things for the better, and your hate is merely you compensating for something. Oh and KyDawg, it's _no one_, not Know one. Even UT teaches English.



I think we have another ODR here, talks alot of smack then when reality catches up with his team he gets himself banned so he doesnt have to face the music


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 5, 2015)

As long as the mods can tolerate me, I'll be here. We have sucked for quite some time now, and being a UT fan in GA has never been a cake walk, but win or lose, they are my team. All the smack talk is simply a retort to all the bashing I've read on here. I try not to get too carried away, but some people are asking for it. It's all in fun for me. Bash my team, I'll bash yours, but it's never personal. We may not live up to the hype, but we are starting to come alive.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 5, 2015)

I do agree I think ya'll are coming back up but I think the polls have put some heavy expectations on ya'll. I think next year the Vols will be a contender


----------



## nickel back (Aug 5, 2015)

Butch has and is doing a good job at UT. UT scares me just cause they are very hungry to show the CFB world that they are on the rise.....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> We may not live up to the hype, but we are starting to come alive.



I hope the Vols flat line, forever and ever and ever....


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 5, 2015)

Slayer, we appreciate your vote of confidence.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope the Vols flat line, forever and ever and ever....



This^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2015)

UT bashing is not Unique to Georgia. Nobody can stand them in any state.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> UT bashing is not Unique to Georgia. Nobody can stand them in any state.



Nope... They are so sensitive about it that when you don't agree with the Vol vomit over on Volnation, they ban you... 

Maybe all of 4 of these Vols should spend more time over there instead of in here.. They might get more people to agree with them...

Vols suck!


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 5, 2015)

I stay on volnation. It's not as bad as you make it out.  We have a lot of level headed rival fans.  I'm sure you would hey banned. Only Matthew can tolerate you lol.  I have backed off a lot here because I was banned here last yr for doing nothing more than yall do.  I feel I hit a certain mods nerve.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> I stay on volnation. It's not as bad as you make it out.  We have a lot of level headed rival fans.  I'm sure you would hey banned. Only Matthew can tolerate you lol.  I have backed off a lot here because I was banned here last yr for doing nothing more than yall do.  I feel I hit a certain mods nerve.



6 and I both have been banned from VolNation MULTIPLE times....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 5, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> I stay on volnation. It's not as bad as you make it out.  We have a lot of level headed rival fans.  I'm sure you would hey banned. Only Matthew can tolerate you lol.  I have backed off a lot here because I was banned here last yr for doing nothing more than yall do.  I feel I hit a certain mods nerve.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



This ^^Thug^^ can tolerate me too...


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 5, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> I stay on volnation. It's not as bad as you make it out.  We have a lot of level headed rival fans.  I'm sure you would hey banned. Only Matthew can tolerate you lol.  *I have backed off a lot here because I was banned here last yr for doing nothing more than yall do.*  I feel I hit a certain mods nerve.



I've never been banned from here


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> UT bashing is not Unique to Georgia. Nobody can stand them in any state.



Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2015)

Gamecocks has the best line this year. We got a real man coach.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2015)

Spur knows how to draft


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> I stay on volnation. It's not as bad as you make it out.  We have a lot of level headed rival fans.  I'm sure you would hey banned. Only Matthew can tolerate you lol.  I have backed off a lot here because I was banned here last yr for doing nothing more than yall do.  I feel I hit a certain mods nerve.



Interesting.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Interesting.



IP address search is in order here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> IP address search is in order here.



Wearing clown shoes in a minefield, ain't he?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Wearing clown shoes in a minefield, ain't he?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Wearing clown shoes in a minefield, ain't he?



That made me laugh out loud....

I think I'll have to steal that line from you Robert!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2015)

Real bright.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Real bright.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Interesting.





elfiii said:


> IP address search is in order here.





rhbama3 said:


> Wearing clown shoes in a minefield, ain't he?



So.... Does this mean we can get ODR and Rebel Yell back??? 


Please... Oh please...... It's almost football season!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This ^^Thug^^ can tolerate me too...



I just keep you on my ignore list most of the time. 

I only turn it off when you post in a 10rc thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So.... Does this mean we can get ODR and Rebel Yell back???
> 
> 
> Please... Oh please...... It's almost football season!!



Free Rebel Yell.
















And ODR.....I reckon


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I've never been banned from here



Your a ga fan too arent you? Then your good to go..look no farther than slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Your a ga fan too arent you? Then your good to go..look no farther than slayer.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 and I both have been banned from VolNation MULTIPLE times....



why!?  what nerve they must have! I can not imagine!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> why!?  what nerve they must have! I can not imagine!



You make fun one Vol and poof......


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Your a ga fan too arent you? Then your good to go..look no farther than slayer.



I don't break the rules!!!That's the reason.


----------



## Russdaddy (Aug 6, 2015)

There is a Butch Slap coming to many this year. UGA will be one of them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You make fun one Vol and poof......



yep. gonna get banned from there again in october.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> There is a Butch Slap coming to many this year. UGA will be one of them.



Yep.. Been hearing that from you guys for 5 years.. Gators for 10 and Bama for 9... One of these days the Vols will upset one of these teams.. The odds are in your favor...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 6, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> There is a Butch Slap coming to many this year. UGA will be one of them.



Butch slap I like that there. And another 10rc fan from chatsworth of all places? Do I know you lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Butch slap I like that there. And another 10rc fan from chatsworth of all places? Do I know you lol



you should. you are all related; so it seems.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you should. you are all related; so it seems.



Bama fans know a little bout inbreeding dont they?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you should. you are all related; so it seems.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> There is a Butch Slap coming to many this year. UGA will be one of them.



Yall better hope he is a better coach than he is a brick mason. Check that wall out close sometimes.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall better hope he is a better coach than he is a brick mason. Check that wall out close sometimes.



Lol Bo$$.It must only be 3 1/2 foot tall too


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> There is a Butch Slap coming to many this year.



I thought a butch slap could only be delt by a bulldagga


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I thought a butch slap could only be delt by a bulldagga



more likely a techa


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Wearing clown shoes in a minefield, ain't he?



That made me choke on my dip spit


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 9, 2015)

Slayer, Why would you want to be on a forum like VolNation?  A web forum dedicated to those you claim to hate so bad. Maybe to stir the pot? I am also cautious about my post like Toyota 4x4, because the forum may be labeled as sports, but UT fans are hated in many states. Most of us have thicker skin than you know, but I get the feeling if I really cut loose, I would find myself banned. I have been around for a while, just new to the sports section. Hope to hang around a good bit longer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Slayer, Why would you want to be on a forum like VolNation?  A web forum dedicated to those you claim to hate so bad. Maybe to stir the pot? I am also cautious about my post like Toyota 4x4, because the forum may be labeled as sports, but UT fans are hated in many states. Most of us have thicker skin than you know, but I get the feeling if I really cut loose, I would find myself banned. I have been around for a while, just new to the sports section. Hope to hang around a good bit longer.



I like to know my opponent. That's why i visit multiple forums.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 9, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Slayer, Why would you want to be on a forum like VolNation?  A web forum dedicated to those you claim to hate so bad. Maybe to stir the pot? I am also cautious about my post like Toyota 4x4, because the forum may be labeled as sports, but UT fans are hated in many states. Most of us have thicker skin than you know, but I get the feeling if I really cut loose, I would find myself banned. I have been around for a while, just new to the sports section. Hope to hang around a good bit longer.



I like to talk smack just like everyone else who likes sports. I like the gon forums bec it's a one stop shop for me with the political forum the food forum occasionally fishing and hunting and photography. Though I do feel like most here would be happy if it were only uga fans who posted here. There is very little diversity and have always felt it's bec of that. Just my opinion.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I like to talk smack just like everyone else who likes sports. I like the gon forums bec it's a one stop shop for me with the political forum the food forum occasionally fishing and hunting and photography. Though I do feel like most here would be happy if it were only uga fans who posted here. There is very little diversity and have always felt it's bec of that. Just my opinion.



That wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That wouldn't be any fun.



THIS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I like to know my opponent. That's why i visit multiple forums.



This!! Sorry folks, I don't follow UT, UF or Bama recruiting.. I read these forums to get caught up on what's happening around the world of the SEC...

Same as I do with Florida fishing. I'm a member of Florida Sportsman and Big Bend Fishing and I live in Utah now.

Although, I do create a login on VolNation from time to time, just to talk smack and get booted...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> There is a Butch Slap coming to many this year. UGA will be one of them.



and there is a 6-6 at best season coming to the vols: and if lucky, a bowl game in shreeveport.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This!! Sorry folks, I don't follow UT, UF or Bama recruiting.. I read these forums to get caught up on what's happening around the world of the SEC...
> 
> Same as I do with Florida fishing. I'm a member of Florida Sportsman and Big Bend Fishing and I live in Utah now.
> 
> Although, I do create a login on VolNation from time to time, just to talk smack and get booted...


this^^^^^. it is fun. the folks on vomit nation are idiots. you cant even be politely negative and offer any type of realistic view or opinion of the vols without getting banned. last year when i went there for my annual banning, my first post was a 6-6 or 5-7 finish. dead on for how they finished. still got people riled up. that was fun. this year i am saving it for the bama game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 10, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> There is a Butch Slap coming to many this year. UGA will be one of them.



You better worry more about being Chubbed out.


----------

